# Corn Fritters



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

All right gang, This Island Boy needs some help with this recipe. This is the one I use...........

1 cup all purpose flour, sifted
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp sugar
1 egg beaten lightly
1/2 cup of milk ( I use half and half)
1 tblsp melted shortening
1 can of whole kernel corn

Now I usually double this recipe, but what I'm lookin for is for some good ole fashioned Southern tweakin to make this recipe better. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*dogg,*

we always used the pack of Jiffy cornbread mix and thinned it down a little from the directions. Fry as usual.
Note: We also cut the corn off the cob from last nights cookout.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Like Brand says, Fresh cut corn taken from the cobs either cooked or even raw when in season and frozen will go along way.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

wd....if you use the mix,what part of Doggs recipe gets left out?....the R


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Directions are on the box.*

Think you add 1 egg, some milk, and I add some sugar, and the corn. Real easy, quick and simple. Note: You can add more milk if you want a thinner fritter.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok...so you just make the mix according to the box directions,add a little sugar,maybe thin w/ a bit more milk,add kernel corn and fry?....how is it?....the R


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*We never fixed them til the morning after the chicken cookout*

and everybody had a hangover. Never et one anyother time, but they was GOOOOOD. The thicker the batter, the more they fry up like potato cakes.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

ah daum,WD...who has any taste after a good drunk....the R


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I make corn bread the same way with the left over corn cut off the cob and add a little sugar. If you want a little spicy "kicker" just dice up some jalopenos. Great stuff when pick'n crabs !!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey Dogg, how about half flour and half cornbread mix, and fresh corn kernel. Fresh corn would still have natural juice/milk. And if I were to do it, I would deep fried it in peanut oil. And the best way, well less messy way to do is combine the ingredients in the zip lock back, cut a hole and squeeze it out. 

JayB.. thanks for the jalapenos tip.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We use fresh corn, buttermilk, jap peppers, jiffy cornbread mix. 

Like the idea of the zip lock bag. I use the zip lock bag when making deviled eggs. Much easier and less messy. They come out prettier to!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> And the best way, well less messy way to do is combine the ingredients in the zip lock back, cut a hole and squeeze it out.


I do that for my hush puppies too. Just change the size of your hole till you get what size you want.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Hey Dogg, how about half flour and half cornbread mix, and fresh corn kernel. Fresh corn would still have natural juice/milk. And if I were to do it, I would deep fried it in peanut oil. And the best way, well less messy way to do is combine the ingredients in the zip lock back, cut a hole and squeeze it out.
> 
> JayB.. thanks for the jalapenos tip.


Zip lock bag....now that is a good idea. I did add a little vanilla extract to the mix which really added to the flavor. Thanks.


----------

